# great weather!



## evan gourley (Sep 20, 2006)

i cant remember when i have hunted in september in south ga. and not sweated to death.i went this morning and it was cool-great day to be in the stand.i didnt see anything but i sure did enjoy the day-evan


----------



## Son (Sep 21, 2006)

*weather*

Yep, nice and cool with does and yearlings running around. Last front knocked the akerns to the ground and that's what they're feeding on now.


----------

